# Purchased new home, need help regarding backyard



## jerome99 (Apr 9, 2020)

FIrst post and excited I found this forum. I recently purchased a new home and the backyard is really neat, but hasn't been tended too for a few seasons. I am not a big fan of mulch. I am interested to know what I should/can plant in this backyard for low maintenance and attractiveness. I live in Indiana. Thanks


----------



## Buster (Apr 3, 2020)

Looks like you have LOTS of shade back there, so keep that in mind as you search for plants and options. Keep us posted on what you end up doing! Lots of potential there. Any irrigation installed?


----------



## jerome99 (Apr 9, 2020)

there is irrigation, but limited. I am looking, if possible for some short ground cover that doesn't require much maintenance.


----------



## NCLTulsa (Sep 26, 2019)

Maybe look at the vinca minor or major. Both are shade tolerant can be purchased in seed or container ( flats or 4" pots) will spread over time and you can push them to spread more with bio fert.


----------

